# Solved: change cell alignment with conditional format



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi
Is there a way to have conditional format change the alignment of a cell based on a condition

I see that I can change font color, fill, style, etc. but is there any way to change the alignment ???

I want to have any value greater than 0 align to the right in the cell.

If not, is there a way to have a macro look in a certain row (example: N6:N400) and do it when i open the worksheet

Mike


----------



## CodeLexicon (Oct 15, 2013)

AFAIK you can't do it with conditional formatting


Attached is macro example


----------



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi CodeLexicon

Thanks 
I like the macro. I can have it as an event macro. :up::up::up:


Mike


----------



## CodeLexicon (Oct 15, 2013)

You're welcome. &#128522;


----------

